

ESPN Starts Opening the Doors to Its Data - spacesuit
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/05/espn-developer-center-and-apis/

======
methoddk
I was going to read this until I saw (techcrunch.com) :(

~~~
JohnQPasserby
You and I both. Usually I come back and read the HN comments on a TC article,
as the former have an iota of journalistic integrity.

